# Prewar Twinflex Value & Serial Number???



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

I recently came across this potential Twinflex frame and now the owner is thinking of selling and talking numbers.  What are the thoughts on this bikes legitimacy and value?  My thoughts would be to get it rolling and begin looking for parts...

Serial # H30742?

Thanks

Josh


----------



## bike (Jan 23, 2020)

Missing $$$ in parts that are hard to find even if you will pay- you will save by buying a complete bike.
Buy this for a comfortable price and make a rat cruiser out of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Actually there were non-equipped TF just need to make sure you have the correct frame to build that model. Look for the date stamp on the back of the fork crown. Should be either two or three numbers. V/r Shawn


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

bike said:


> Missing $$$ in parts that are hard to find even if you will pay- you will save by buying a complete bike.
> Buy this for a comfortable price and make a rat cruiser out of it.



I was thinking this and I'm glad you re-affirmed that thought.  I think the seller wants more than the comfortable price.  would make a bitchen ratrod though, maybe find a tank and just start with that and get her rolling...


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually there were non-equipped TF just need to make sure you have the correct frame to build that model. Look for the date stamp on the back of the fork crown. Should be either two or three numbers. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, looking and will get back if I find anything.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2020)

I think this is the seller that has been fishing on facebook with poor pictures of the frameset, surely blown up his thinking of it's real value-


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I think this is the seller that has been fishing on facebook with poor pictures of the frameset, surely blown up his thinking of it's real value-



Yes indeed...adds to the curiosity of the frame


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2020)

From the ‘38 catalog. I believe this frame is likely’38 and if this model was built the only tough part would be the fenders and braces although braces are flat style so wouldn’t be too difficult to fabricate. V/r Shawn


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Great info Shawn, thx.  Looks easy enough to build, until I received more detailed photos from the seller, definitely bummed now... 

look at the last pic in the set, see anything wrong???


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 24, 2020)

Ouch! I would stay away from that unless your time and money aren't important.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep that’s one I’d shy away from. The seat tube cold be replaced but what other parts of the frame have been compromised by rust? I’d still like to know what the numbers are on the back of the fork crown. V/r Shawn


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep that’s one I’d shy away from. The seat tube cold be replaced but what other parts of the frame have been compromised by rust? I’d still like to know what the numbers are on the back of the fork crown. V/r Shawn



Coming from the owner, he couldn’t find any numbers on the back of fork crown...


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 24, 2020)

He was sooooo close to showing the numbers in this pic..


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 24, 2020)

Run awaaay!

Fork tube looks bent from here.


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 24, 2020)

What price was he asking?


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Run awaaay!
> 
> Fork tube looks bent from here.



Ugh, good eye ...


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 24, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> What price was he asking?



Drum roll please..... $700. :-0


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm like a moth to the flame when I see frames like this, but that's full retail for a good frame.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2020)

If the price were right I'd have to buy this too for the fenders (yeah I know the braces are wrong)  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164046031769


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 24, 2020)

rust never sleeps.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 24, 2020)

I’d just remove the tube and call it a Elgin TWIN-Flex.


----------



## Beads (Jan 24, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> If the price were right I'd have to buy this too for the fenders (yeah I know the braces are wrong)  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=164046031769



Looks like Firestone fenders with the front indent for personal initials. Sweet!!!


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 24, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm like a moth to the flame when I see frames like this, but that's full retail for a good frame.



Me too, I feel your pain.

that eBay huff bike is wicked cool and rust never sleeps - agreed


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 24, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> I’d just remove the tube and call it a Elgin TWIN-Flex.



Damn good thinking


----------



## spoker (Jan 25, 2020)

no wonder the frame was picked as clean as a turkey at thanks giving,a true wall hanger


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 25, 2020)

Dang! That's too bad. Sure looked like a good start to a cool bike.....


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 27, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Dang! That's too bad. Sure looked like a good start to a cool bike.....


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 28, 2020)

@Freqman1 @saladshooter 
here is a pic of the #’s stamped on the fork crown 4    8


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> @Freqman1 @saladshooter
> here is a pic of the #’s stamped on the fork crown 4    8
> 
> View attachment 1131177



That is an early (April’38) model. Too bad that frame is so roached. V/r Shawn


----------



## jlively970 (Jan 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> That is an early (April’38) model. Too bad that frame is so roached. V/r Shawn



Well that makes sense....

In your best opinion, what’s it worth?

thanks for all your information


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'll let the experts offer their opinion...or you can email me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 28, 2020)

jlively970 said:


> what’s it worth?
> 
> thanks for all your information



This one got dispersed on the open market.  https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xflex.TRS0&_nkw=flex&_sacat=0


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 28, 2020)

PREWAR BAGED FIRESTONE DAYTON HUFFMAN TWIN FLEX BICYCLE FRAME   | eBay
					

SOLD AS SHOWN NO OTHER PARTS OR PIECES.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 28, 2020)

Beads said:


> Looks like Firestone fenders with the front indent for personal initials. Sweet!!!



Firestone yes, but that front fender didn't start out on a Huffman.


----------

